

Jsonpickle (early beta) serializes python objects to JSON - DocSavage
http://code.google.com/p/jsonpickle/

======
jrockway
Apparently there is also this:

<http://code.google.com/p/jspickle/>

Also, I wonder why both of these projects want to invent their own proprietary
format instead of using JSPON or something similar.

~~~
DocSavage
If you are using Google AppEngine, jsonpickle should be good to go since it
depends on simplejson. The other project, jspickle, requires cjson so probably
won't work.

